# Ready for tren?



## Jin (Oct 12, 2018)

When should you consider running tren?

You've been consistent in the gym for over 2 years. 

You are familiar with how your body reacts to testosterone. 

You know how to manage your e2. 

You’ve run bloodwork on your initial cycles. 

You've ran at least 2 previous cycles one of which included npp or deca. 

You are OK with trt for life. 


That’s  what I can think of for now. Please add, edit or comment.


----------



## HDH (Oct 12, 2018)

I have to admit, I used tren way before I should have. I listened to a couple guys that appeared to know what they were talking about but didn't have a clue. I didn't know because I had less of a clue. 

I have learned much over the years since then through this community.

Great topic.


----------



## bvs (Oct 12, 2018)

Warn your significant other that you might turn into a sexual beast and also possibly a snappy asshole


----------



## bvs (Oct 12, 2018)

But jin is spot on here


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Whats up with the NPP/Deca thing?


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Whats up with the NPP/Deca thing?



19 nors. And way less sides than tren. 

Shows a a willingness to say fukk it to the htpa and gives a sense of how they might respond to that class of drug. Ie sides and if/how much they recover.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 12, 2018)

I know a guy who is about to run his second cycle of tren with the exclusive goal of losing fat. He doesnt lift hard in any way. Will not diet and does not touch cardio. 

Does he sound ready?


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> When should you consider running tren?
> 
> You've been consistent in the gym for over 2 years.
> 
> ...



Great list.  Not specific to tren, but I would add that you're committed to doing blood work during cycle and are mature enough to bail, and smart enough to know,  if things go south.


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Great list.  Not specific to tren, but I would add that you're committed to doing blood work during cycle and are mature enough to bail, and smart enough to know,  if things go south.



Great points

But things like:
mature enough
strong enough
in good enough shape 
etc. 
 are difficult to quantify.


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I know a guy who is about to run his second cycle of tren with the exclusive goal of losing fat. He doesnt lift hard in any way. Will not diet and does not touch cardio.
> 
> Does he sound ready?



No. 

Tell him to send me his tren stash. I’ll cover shipping.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> No.
> 
> Tell him to send me his tren stash. I’ll cover shipping.



Ill see what he says. It's not going to do anything but raise his blood pressure anyway


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Ill see what he says. It's not going to do anything but raise his blood pressure anyway


Oddly enough my BP was lowest it’s beeb in years on or off cycle on tren. 

Probably the 1:20 cardio 5x/wk. but still....


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Great points
> 
> But things like:
> mature enough
> ...



Ahhh....I see what you're going for...more of a checklist.

In that case, I'd say you have a plan for monitoring blood pressure, lipids, estrogen, thyroid, prolactin, hematocrit, SHBG, and liver and kidney values throughout your cycle and have a plan b if any of those values are unacceptable.

(Realize "unacceptable" is hard to quantify, but I think it goes to the user's risk tolerance)


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Oddly enough my BP was lowest it’s beeb in years on or off cycle on tren.
> 
> Probably the 1:20 cardio 5x/wk. but still....



weren't you experimenting with a heavy dose of fish oil daily during that time? Asking because if i remember correctly, it may have been helping lower your bp?


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Ahhh....I see what you're going for...more of a checklist.
> 
> In that case, I'd say you have a plan for monitoring blood pressure, lipids, estrogen, thyroid, prolactin, hematocrit, SHBG, and liver and kidney values throughout your cycle and have a plan b if any of those values are unacceptable.
> 
> (Realize "unacceptable" is hard to quantify, but I think it goes to the user's risk tolerance)



Yes. An easy checklist that will generally be able to “qualify” you as being ready for tren. 

Also, the list is a list of things you’ve done (proven you can do) not a list of “ready to do”. (Except being ready for trt for life)

I figured if they had run bloodwork in the past they’d be likely to run it whilst on tren. 

I do like the blood pressure point (which I had overlooked because for me it wasn’t an issue). 

I think if you cycle you should own a cuff. Maybe that should go on the list.


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> weren't you experimenting with a heavy dose of fish oil daily during that time? Asking because if i remember correctly, it may have been helping lower your bp?



Yes. And I do think that significantly helps with blood pressure.

after the tren run I kept fish oil the same and stopped the cardio and my BP is actually slightly higher on trt and no cardio than on tren with loads of cardio. Still about 10 points lower than without fish oil.


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2018)

Can I add in?

Being able to wake up in a pool of sweat every morning.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Also, the list is a list of things you’ve done (proven you can do) not a list of “ready to do”. (Except being ready for trt for life)



I like where you're going with this.  Noticed we don't have regarding diet yet.  It's goal dependent, and not sure how to quantify it, but I'd say proven that they can eat for growth or diet for a cut may be worth adding.  Again, this isn't tren specific, so forgive me if this isn't what you're looking for, but I've known a few guys who have gone this route without a nutrition plan that supports their goals (guys who don't eat enough for growth or guys who ate too much for a cut) and they got all the sides but didn't get all the benefits.


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2018)

snake said:


> Can I add in?
> 
> Being able to wake up in a pool of sweat every morning.



I am the world’s heaviest sweater. I pour sweat after peeling an orange on an autumn morning. 

Zero night sweats for me


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> I am the world’s heaviest sweater. I pour sweat after peeling an orange on an autumn morning.
> 
> Zero night sweats for me



i would like to challenge you on that sir, lol, i have never met anyone that sweats more than I, also no night sweats when i ran tren (350/wk)


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> I am the world’s heaviest sweater. I pour sweat after peeling an orange on an autumn morning.
> 
> Zero night sweats for me





Gibsonator said:


> i would like to challenge you on that sir, lol, i have never met anyone that sweats more than I, also no night sweats when i ran tren (350/wk)



I never sweat; excluding hard cardio. But on 300 Tren, I sweat at night like a whore in church.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 12, 2018)

Great thread Jin.

I almost started a thread the other day on how tren is a mindfuk.

I was 7 weeks in and stopped it almost a week ago. Im finally getting back to normal, whatever that is.

Went to a concert with the wife. I was a hair away from snapping and beating the fuk out of a guy who was talking to my wife on the beer line. 
I had no appetite.
Insomnia.
In general a very weird psychological feeling. 
No sweats or anything else.

I dont think i'll touch tren again.

So I stopped at 7 weeks and went right into NPP with my test. I feel a ton better now. Better mood, better energy, better eating, and I dont know if placebo effect or not but im looking bigger in the gym, probably because I can actually eat a few carbs.

If you can handle it, good for you but for me no bueno. Gonna ride out the npp and see where it brings me. Liking it so far.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> i would like to challenge you on that sir, lol, i have never met anyone that sweats more than I, also no night sweats when i ran tren (350/wk)



Ill throw my hat in that ring too. When Im done lifting, you could wring out everything I wear including socks. Wherever Im standing in the gym looks like someone spilled a drink on the floor


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Great thread Jin.
> 
> I almost started a thread the other day on how tren is a mindfuk.
> 
> ...



There doesn’t seem to be any rhyme or reason as to who gets bad psychological tren sides and who doesn’t. 

I have a pretty short fuse but didn’t have any issues with anger on tren. Appetite was good and no insomnia (although I did take .8mg of Xanax a night). 

Were you pinned ed? I think that helps a lot of folks avoid the sides.

Tren and I get along.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes was pinning ed


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 12, 2018)

Lol after reading this, it turns out I’m not ready for tren.


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 12, 2018)

snake said:


> I never sweat; excluding hard cardio. But on 300 Tren, I sweat at night like a whore in church.



I sweat just thinking about Tren.  I am a furnace.  I will wake up in a pool of sweat in the middle of the night even not on Tren.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 12, 2018)

Snort crushed final pellets


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2018)

snake said:


> Can I add in?
> 
> Being able to wake up in a pool of sweat every morning.



This happened to me big time.  I get up in the night twice,

Id sleep on two towels and put one under the sheet so the misses didnt realize how bad it was.  than id wake up at 3am & it was like someone poured a 5 gal bucket of water all over.  

Everything would be very wet, changing all that shit was so annoying.  I than had to change em again 3hrs later, if she woke up it was all over.  

I earned the nick name towelie from the wife cuz i went from never touching laundry to washing 5 towels EOD.  

Good times


----------



## Seeker (Oct 12, 2018)

This can apply to any cycle beyond test that leads to the  use of multiple compounds. And bloodwork? 80% of people on this or any other board  talk bloodwork but don't practice what they preach,  and that's a problem. Because most of the sides people complain about with tren are just uncomfortable cosmetic sides.  The potential dangerous sides are silent and found in the bloodwork. But no one's actually falling over dead so most don't care or bother.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 12, 2018)

I do labs like clockwork.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 12, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Snort crushed final pellets



there are stories of guys actually shooting finaplex pellets into their glutes.  Crazy bastards. The days of actual finaject and finajet are long gone.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 12, 2018)

Tren doesn't bother me at all, but I will add that after 10-12 weeks at 600 my sleep started to get shitty.  Everybody has to find their limit. Good list but I disagree with running NPP or deca first.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 12, 2018)

The problem with tren is that guys hear its the best steroid out there and think they're gonna get super fukking jacked from it. I've seen so many little weasels try tren and get nothing from it. Don't run tren unless u know how to grow with a good diet and everything else that goes with it. 90 percent of guys don't even need to run tren. It has it place for sure. Tren fukks me up bad. Really bad.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 12, 2018)

My 2nd cycle i was reccomended to go tren by someone i really respect and trust . Ran 200 test e and 400 tren 2 with 60 mg tbol. Gained alot of freaking mass . I actually liked the way i looked that big. No cuts but swoll. What i hadnt gained at the time was lifestyle changes with diet. Adter that cycle i fell off again and body went back to shit. Which goes to show you gear can get you to goals. But if you dont make lifestyle changes youre just spinning your wheels.  Im a very laid back guy. I didnt think tren would effect my psychologically and felt confident about it. Turns out tren is very good to me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2018)

The thing about the deca makes no sense to me but it's not like it would hurt. 

Running tren successfully is more of a mental battle than anything. If you are immature and lose your shit easy or freak out over every time you sneeze while on then **** off. If you don't get blood work then **** off. If you don't know how to eat and train **** off.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> When should you consider running tren?
> 
> You've been consistent in the gym for over 2 years.
> 
> ...



If I wanted to go the TRT route, would my doctor prescribe Tren?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 12, 2018)

Lol maybe if your doctor is a veterinarian  and youre a cow :32 (18):


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 12, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> If I wanted to go the TRT route, would my doctor prescribe Tren?



Fk no, are you serious?  Not unless you're a steer and your doctor's a veterinarian.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> If I wanted to go the TRT route, would my doctor prescribe Tren?




No, but wouldn't that be awesome!!!

My Doc is a GP/Hormone Dr.....He's known all about my past cycling and is always intrigued by it...but even he isn't acknowledged about all the other gear (obliviously he does TRT for men and HRT for women...and TRT is included in the HRT...I have to say that because I know many Dr's don't include test as part of HRT)

Soooooooooooo, can you imagine getting a script from your Dr.....like it's no big deal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 12, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> No, but wouldn't that be awesome!!!
> 
> My Doc is a GP/Hormone Dr.....He's know all about my past cycling and is always intrigued by it...but even he isn't acknowledged about all the other gear (obliviously he does TRT for men and HRT for women...and TRT is included in the HRT...I have to say that because I know many Dr's don't include test as part of HRT)
> 
> Soooooooooooo, can you imagine getting a script from your Dr.....like it's no big deal!!!!!!!!!!!



Damn, them's the breaks!!!


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 12, 2018)

There is so much regurgitated fear monger bro bullshit in this thread it is hilarious.
seeker and Pob posted much what touches reality in my world.

i don’t get all the sides from tren. 
High test / low tren. Equal test / tren. Have not tried low test high tren yet.
the attitude is **** you very much for sure but it is no different than how it was when I was 18
im just aware of it now. No short fuse no serial killer. I just speak my mind. Confidently.

whats tren cough? 
I get burning in the base of my throat that goes away. 
No hacking falling on the floor dying bs.
Sniffing 91 iso alcohol helps.
The only time it happens is when I bleed after inject.
ive done 3x week injects and ED injects with tren whatever.

nightsweats? Not bed wetting soaking these fools speak of.
dont always get them. Carbs or no carbs. More prone to happen if pinning is at night.
more frequent when test was higher than tren.
but like I said it isn’t everynight or ever other night.

Sex drive was high af when I ran the test 2:1 the tren and mast.
ai was easily dialed in no problem.

sex drive is on the higher side of “normal” with equal proportions of tren test mast.

i am generally hotter all the time.
insane hunger.

the only thing I can truly complain about is shortness of breath.
that shit was real even at just 225mg a week.
also muscle cramping. (I noticed this at 475mg a week)

i need to see what my bloodwork looks like and then that will tell me mostly all I need to know about tren and myself.
i can bulk on this shit no problem. Cutting would be harder because of appetite but maybe that will change if test was lower than 
Curious about what 700mg will be like.

dont be scared of tren my man.
this shit is awesome.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 12, 2018)

How anabolic is tren compared to other compounds like deca and npp?  The gains must be unreal to deal with all that mess.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 13, 2018)

snake said:


> Can I add in?
> 
> Being able to wake up in a pool of sweat every morning.



Crash your estradiol, that should do it!


----------



## Jin (Oct 13, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> How anabolic is tren compared to other compounds like deca and npp?  The gains must be unreal to deal with all that mess.



testosterone is the standard with an anabolic/androgenic rating of 100/100

tren is 500/500. But that doesn’t translate into 5 times the gains. 

Like Ecks said: it’s not magic. 

And sides vary grately by individual. Some people see almost none and some cannot run it at all.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> And sides vary grately by individual. Some people see almost none and some cannot run it at all.



Exactly, 100 % for every body and every gear!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 13, 2018)

SuperBane said:


> There is so much regurgitated fear monger bro bullshit in this thread it is hilarious.
> seeker and Pob posted much what touches reality in my world.
> 
> i don’t get all the sides from tren.
> ...



I bulked on tren e, cut on ace and mast p. Appetite wasnt so  incontrollable for me. But damn did i like the way i looked on a tren cut


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 13, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> I bulked on tren e, cut on ace and mast p. Appetite wasnt so  incontrollable for me. But damn did i like the way i looked on a tren cut



Did you run test higher equal to or lower than tren?
the first few weeks on ace always start ok but the hunger gets ridiculous.
i could eat and then be hungry shortly again thereafter.
it feels for me how I read about people describe EQ.


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 13, 2018)

This is my 4th go around with Tren and the 1st one that is successful.  My fist time I was allergic to something in the Tran A and developed a rash around the injection site along with a painful knot.  The next two times I had to quit after only 4 weeks due to my asthma.  This time is going much better, started low does and doing Tren A every day building up while taking GW and Proviron and of-course Test.  Problem is I am liking it almost too good and don't really want to quit after 12 weeks.  Has anyone gone longer without issues?


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 13, 2018)

How many cycles of Tren you have under the old belt Jin


----------



## Jin (Oct 13, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> How many cycles of Tren you have under the old belt Jin



Only one so far.


----------



## Jin (Oct 13, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> If I wanted to go the TRT route, would my doctor prescribe Tren?



I’m on Rx Trenbolone Replacement Therapy. 

My doc writes scripts for Bio Identical Tren.


----------



## Jin (Oct 13, 2018)

waltr64 said:


> This is my 4th go around with Tren and the 1st one that is successful.  My fist time I was allergic to something in the Tran A and developed a rash around the injection site along with a painful knot.  The next two times I had to quit after only 4 weeks due to my asthma.  This time is going much better, started low does and doing Tren A every day building up while taking GW and Proviron and of-course Test.  Problem is I am liking it almost too good and don't really want to quit after 12 weeks.  Has anyone gone longer without issues?



You’re 55. 
With heart failure. 
You shouldn’t be taking tren. 
Let alone wanting to push the limits.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> Only one so far.



One the biggest dudes on here has gotten where he is at with now just getting in the tren game take note newbies.

Train hard, train right, eat right, and when your ready your ready IMO.

“Anyone can play the game  but if you don’t know how to play the game don’t expect to win”


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 13, 2018)

SuperBane said:


> Did you run test higher equal to or lower than tren?
> the first few weeks on ace always start ok but the hunger gets ridiculous.
> i could eat and then be hungry shortly again thereafter.
> it feels for me how I read about people describe EQ.



Bulk was 400 tren e , 200 test e and 60 mg tbol
Cut was 450 tren ace, 300 test p, 300 mast p and 50 mg winstrol. Worked beautifully for me. Was on a 500-1000 cal deficit and cut down from18% bf to 12% on that cycle.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 13, 2018)

Tren sides for me, and would apply to most I think, are directly proportional to dosage. I've did quite a few cycles in the past that included this controversial compound. The first one, and probably second one were reckless attempts to gain as much mass as possible, and the sides about killed me. I gained some mass yes, but at what cost? plenty believe me! I wised up and lowered the dosage by a least 50% in the cycles that followed and enjoyed similar gains, albeit a slightly longer cycle, but the trade off of less sides was a welcome addition. I'm done with the compound for good now days. When you say "ready for Tren?" hopefully a person will research every aspect of the drug to make an informed decision if it is indeed the right choice. I know for a fact that most will not!


----------



## deejeff442 (Oct 13, 2018)

I would say tren is a hit or miss between anyone. I can't do it tried twice and the sides were too much.
Also have friends who only get night sweats . I'll stick with deca thank you


----------



## snake (Oct 13, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> I do labs like clockwork.



Same here. Two weeks before cycle and at week 4 or 5 in.


----------



## Pusher215 (Oct 14, 2018)

Might decide to run next spring again. Who tf knows with the way things have been going on my side of the woods by then though.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 14, 2018)

I think we need one of these threads for Test Jin.


----------



## Jin (Oct 14, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> I think we need one of these threads for Test Jin.



We have one. 

POBs sticky on if you are ready to cycle.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> I’m on Rx Trenbolone Replacement Therapy.
> 
> My doc writes scripts for Bio Identical Tren.



Glad you finally got treatment. A trenbolone deficiency is nothing to mess around with. I suffered from a oxandrolone deficiency for awhile.       I never would have known except that my lipids came back normal.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 18, 2018)

Tren gives me nose bleeds, NOT due to blood pressure. It literally drys my sinuses to the point of cracking and it’s impossible to get them to heal without stopping the Tren. Dropped the dose to 200mg/wk and it was life changing. Not sure if this is typical for people, but an other side to think about.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 19, 2018)

nose bleeds were the only side?
200/week got you results?
no sides at 200/week?


----------

